# Skunked again very frustrating!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Sept 25th: I picked up my brother around 08:00 and headed for our spot on the Ohio River. We had our lines in the water by around 09:00. The river was in great shape, clear; with a slow current. *2 big sail boats* were now docked so our fishing area was greatly restricted.

There was a nice up river breeze that made the air refreshing, at the start of the day. We did NOT have any fresh bait this time, had to depend on thawed out shad, and seasoned chicken breast. The only thing either of us got was just light taps, NO BITES at all.

By noon time it was getting very hot; since no real action we packed it in and headed home at 12:30. It is very frustrating for us; having little or no action week after week. Hope the cooler weather will turn some of the fish to feed.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't had much luck the last two times either..... All I got was a 9lb blue and two small channels. The 90 degree weather didn't help much either I'm sure.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Out in My boat today . 1bite 1 flat head 23 inches, 5 pounds . On chunk of thawed shad
. Up river wind. Was a problem since no current.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Wind was bad on Wednesday too


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone have any tips on how to anchor when up river wind is stronger than current??


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

5 gal bucket on 12 ft of rope. That should keep the bucket end downstream.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

PT-63 said:


> 5 gal bucket on 12 ft of rope. That should keep the bucket end downstream.


Tried that...... Wind still blew boat up river around anchor


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

On my pontoon i'll use an anchor way off the back of the boat. Drift socks work good early season but with the low current and high profile of my pontoon I have no choice. It is a little extra work but it works perfect. I'd be more careful with a small boat but if you pay attention you should be good. In fast currents id never recommend using a back anchor ever. (recipe for disaster) When I use my 1860 grizzly I'd unhook and hold the back rope (or rode) when a big barge wave came and hook it back when it calmed down. Of course it don't phase the pontoon and needless to say the ole grizzly don't see any action since the old toon purchase. Much safer but lots of wind resistance.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Best to use a front and rear anchor in zero current.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

cali2ohio said:


> Tried that...... Wind still blew boat up river around anchor


2 buckets,3buckets etc.....


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

that is what I finally did it is a 12 pound pot shape anchor so it was dragging more than sticking when the wind kicked up. It was good seeing you on Saturday, at least you were not skunked.




Salmonid said:


> Best to use a front and rear anchor in zero current.


----------

